# What is your favorite cracker plate?



## Banana Brain (May 1, 2006)

What is your favorite pairing for either or including crackers, cheese, fruit, nuts, meat, and wine or juice?
I like:
#3- Ritz crackers topped with sharp cheddar and either salami and/or tomatoe, grapes on the side, red wine
#2- Saltines topped with goats cheese and a slice of pear or green apple, pineapple and strawberries on the side, white wine or apple cider
#1- Fancy wheat crackers topped with sharp white cheddar, baby shrimp on the side, a bold white wine

I consider myself a crackers and cheese connoisseur , you see. No chocolate can never be as indulgent as good cheese to me. What do you like?


----------



## grumblebee (May 1, 2006)

When I have nice cheeses I like to eat them on their own or perhaps with some good wine. I don't like eating the cheese on crackers or with fruits or anything. I just want to taste the different flavours of cheese - nothing else. I'm weird that way.  

As for what I like with crackers, I like olive tepanade, antipasto, spinach dip, hummous, tzaziki, and cream cheese with garlic and chives. Yum.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 1, 2006)

Hands down:  Stone Wheat crackers.  The regular ones, not the "low-sodium".  They're fabulous for everything from hard & soft cheeses, to spreads, to caviar.  I always try to keep a box in the pantry.


----------



## GB (May 1, 2006)

Oh man there are so many cheeses, so many crackers, so many fruits, and so many other options. There is no way I could pick a favorite. I love cheese. I love chess and crackers. I love them both with other toppings. I love them on their own. No way I could pick one (or even a handful).


----------



## Michelemarie (May 1, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Oh man there are so many cheeses, so many crackers, so many fruits, and so many other options. There is no way I could pick a favorite. I love cheese. I love chess and crackers. I love them both with other toppings. I love them on their own. No way I could pick one (or even a handful).


 
I'm with GB!


----------



## Constance (May 1, 2006)

I love saltines with tuna, chicken and ham salads. I also like them with sardines and mustard. 
I like Ritz crackers with salami and/or any good cheese.
Wheat crackers are good with anything...I particularly like them topped with salmon, right out of the can.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 1, 2006)

I too love just plain ole tuna on a saltine cracker.......reminds me of my youth when mom and I shared a can.

I also love just plain ole Ritz with salami and slice of mild cheddar cheese.


----------



## Banana Brain (May 1, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> When I have nice cheeses I like to eat them on their own or perhaps with some good wine. I don't like eating the cheese on crackers or with fruits or anything. I just want to taste the different flavours of cheese - nothing else. I'm weird that way.
> 
> As for what I like with crackers, I like olive tepanade, antipasto, spinach dip, hummous, tzaziki, and cream cheese with garlic and chives. Yum.


I'm like that too sometimes about not wanting side dishes with my crackers and cheese because it can destract from the flavor, but when I'm having more than one cheese I need a contrasting flavor to "clense my palat" between tastings. I have to have cheese with crackers though, because I need that crunch and I need something I can really chew. I like crackers with hummus too, and cottage cheese with chives.



			
				BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Hands down: Stone Wheat crackers. The regular ones, not the "low-sodium". They're fabulous for everything from hard & soft cheeses, to spreads, to caviar. I always try to keep a box in the pantry.


This may sound odd to most people on here, but I really despise caviar.



			
				GB said:
			
		

> Oh man there are so many cheeses, so many crackers, so many fruits, and so many other options. There is no way I could pick a favorite. I love cheese. I love chess and crackers. I love them both with other toppings. I love them on their own. No way I could pick one (or even a handful).


I can relate, when I wrote that first post I kept backspacing and going, "No, thats better with..."



			
				Constance said:
			
		

> I love saltines with tuna, chicken and ham salads. I also like them with sardines and mustard.
> I like Ritz crackers with salami and/or any good cheese.
> Wheat crackers are good with anything...I particularly like them topped with salmon, right out of the can.


Crackers and tuna and mayo, man I havn't had that for a while. Sounds good. I can't say I like the idea of crackers with sardines and mustard though. Not that I've tried it, but it sounds really really salty.



			
				SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I too love just plain ole tuna on a saltine cracker.......reminds me of my youth when mom and I shared a can.
> 
> I also love just plain ole Ritz with salami and slice of mild cheddar cheese.


Agrees. Except x-sharp cheddar is way better than mild. Really, try it.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 1, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> Agrees. Except x-sharp cheddar is way better than mild. Really, try it.


 
Will do!

I used to wait for my dad to get home from 2nd shift and sometimes we'd open up a can of sardines and eat them with saltines.  I don't think I could bring myself to eat those now.  It was more a bonding thing I think.


----------



## Banana Brain (May 1, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Will do!
> 
> I used to wait for my dad to get home from 2nd shift and sometimes we'd open up a can of sardines and eat them with saltines. I don't think I could bring myself to eat those now. It was more a bonding thing I think.


Yeah, I think of sardines pretty much as salt more than fish, I think of mustard as "salt sauce" and I think of saltines as... well think of their name! Hehe. For your cheddar cheesing I recomend you get a full-fat cheddar thats been aged over 18 months. Room-temperature Tillamook in thick slices is great. That could just be a bonding thing too though for me, because I use to eat that with my mom and I had my first class of wine with that.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendation.  I've always wanted to go to a wine tasting.  Unfort., I plan to do that on trips to places and never end up doing it.....probably a good thing though since I'm the one that always drives on long trips...... . I think I'd just have to sample them all. 

I did just hear of a wine store not too far from here.  Their varieties are made locally I guess.  And there is suppose to be a large vineyard somewhere here in Indiana that has had high remarks.  I think I'll go google that and see if its near here.

Thanks again for the cheese recommendations.


----------



## Haggis (May 1, 2006)

The plainer the cracker the better when it comes to cheese, pate and the like. I prefer just plain watercrackers, they're fairly low in sodium (taste wise) so as to not interfere with the flavour of the cheese. They are nothing more than a cheese-to-mouth delivery vehicle.

What about those little mini toast things? They go well with some small things.

And I know it isn't a cracker, but what about pumpernickel bread? Goes so well with some things.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 1, 2006)

The problem with "water crackers" is that they crack & crumble at the slightest touch.

At least the ones available here (Carr) do.  They're less then worthless for anything.


----------



## mish (May 1, 2006)

Smoked oysters, assortment of crackers & good cheese, grapes, figs & so on with white wine. I call it a blind date, lol - a fig stuffed with an almond.

Caviar on a ritz with a dollup of sour cream & with what else - champagne. Shrimp cocktail on the side would be nice.

Shrimp/crab - most seafood.

Chopped liver - pate on just 'bout any cracker.

Cream cheese, Nova Scotia, & onions - better on a bagel. 

Thinly sliced strawberries and/or kiwis on a cracker with herbed cream cheese.

Tapenade or caponata..


----------



## Diane1415 (May 1, 2006)

My latest snack was saltines lightly licked and more salt added, I love the salt.
Or pickled jalapenos right from the jar and a cracker to soften the burn.


----------



## Banana Brain (May 2, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Thanks for the recommendation. I've always wanted to go to a wine tasting. Unfort., I plan to do that on trips to places and never end up doing it.....probably a good thing though since I'm the one that always drives on long trips...... . I think I'd just have to sample them all.
> 
> I did just hear of a wine store not too far from here. Their varieties are made locally I guess. And there is suppose to be a large vineyard somewhere here in Indiana that has had high remarks. I think I'll go google that and see if its near here.
> 
> Thanks again for the cheese recommendations.


I think I'm lucky that the town I grew up in was wine country (vinyards as well as a brewery). Plus my parents were huge wine connoisseurs but not alchoholics. Well actually my mom did drink wine to "relax" a bit too often. But overall I feel lucky I was exposed to good wine and cheese at a young age.



			
				Haggis said:
			
		

> The plainer the cracker the better when it comes to cheese, pate and the like. I prefer just plain watercrackers, they're fairly low in sodium (taste wise) so as to not interfere with the flavour of the cheese. They are nothing more than a cheese-to-mouth delivery vehicle.
> 
> What about those little mini toast things? They go well with some small things.
> 
> And I know it isn't a cracker, but what about pumpernickel bread? Goes so well with some things.


Really? The cracker is an important element to me.
And btw all I just realized that in my first post where I said "wheat cracker" I meant "vegitable cracker".



			
				mish said:
			
		

> Smoked oysters, assortment of crackers & good cheese, grapes, figs & so on with white wine. I call it a blind date, lol - a fig stuffed with an almond.
> 
> Caviar on a ritz with a dollup of sour cream & with what else - champagne. Shrimp cocktail on the side would be nice.
> 
> ...


Those all sound wonderful right now (except the chopped liver, but thats just me).



			
				Diane1415 said:
			
		

> My latest snack was saltines lightly licked and more salt added, I love the salt.
> Or pickled jalapenos right from the jar and a cracker to soften the burn.


Hmmm... you're tastes are...uhhh.... interesting. 
 Just kidding! Thats awesome, we're just different.


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2006)

i'm with the "there's so many, how can i choose" people.

but my most common combos are:

any rustic wheat cracker, the rusticker cool: ) the better, topped with extra sharp and creamy irish cheddar, chopped raw onions, and either golden's spicy brown, maille dijon, or coleman's hot mustard.

plain, lightly salted rice or wheat crackers served with a mini whole brie cheese that has been pressed in slivered almonds and baked until it's just gooey but doesn't run when the structural integrity of the rind is compromised, on a pool of sweet raspberry or blackberry sauce.

a stoned wheat thin, topped with a slice of ripe roma tomatoes or roasted red pepper (or both), a hockey puck of goat cheese, and put under a broiler just to toast the cheese a little.

carr's table water crackers, with a spicy pepper-jack cheese, and slices of apples or pears.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 3, 2006)

I like wheat crackers, saltines, Ritz, and Club - depending on my mood and what they are going to accompany. But, if I just want a "crunch" and don't want the flavor of the cracker to detract from the cheese ... nothing IMHO beats Water Biscuits.


----------



## Banana Brain (May 4, 2006)

New discover tonight: Keebler Club crackers + Colby Jack Cheese. Very delish.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 4, 2006)

I like the Carr's Water Crackers with delicate soft cheese & pate's, but for some reason, by themselves I can't help thinking I'm in the brig on a schooner eating thin hardtack - lol!!!


----------



## GB (May 4, 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> The plainer the cracker the better when it comes to cheese, pate and the like. They are nothing more than a cheese-to-mouth delivery vehicle.


Why even bother with the cracker then? It is not like you really need it to act as a delivery vehicle, unless of course you are talking about softer cheeses like brie.


----------



## rickell (May 4, 2006)

*sounds strange but very good and cheap*

Ritz crunchie peanut butter, top it wil catup, and chopped green
onions.


Can't stop eating them.   So good


----------



## kimbaby (May 4, 2006)

Oh I am a triscuit lover, 
take some triscuits douse with pizza sauce add mozzerella & a pepperoni slice
bake in a 350 degree oven till cheese is melted,ummm thats my fave...
also Like triscuits with swiss and provolone


----------



## Banana Brain (May 6, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> Oh I am a triscuit lover,
> take some triscuits douse with pizza sauce add mozzerella & a pepperoni slice
> bake in a 350 degree oven till cheese is melted,ummm thats my fave...
> also Like triscuits with swiss and provolone


Oh, I love baked cracker recipes. I've done all the "melt" recipes on the back of the Ritz box in my microwave to serve at parties. Really good, especially the one with tomatoe and cheese and ham.


----------



## mish (May 6, 2006)

How could I forget one of my favorites! *S'mores!!!* 

Here's some Rocky Road S'mores.

http://causeyoucare.keebler.com/smores.html







Try it with a slice of banana, (maybe some peanut butter spread on the cracker), a marshmallow & piece of milk chocolate.

OR

Cherry pie filling, a marshmallow & a piece of dark chocolate.

Yummers!

The smoked salmon looks pretty good too!

http://causeyoucare.keebler.com/salmon.html


----------



## grumblebee (May 7, 2006)

rickell said:
			
		

> Ritz crunchie peanut butter, top it wil catup, and chopped green
> onions.
> 
> 
> Can't stop eating them. So good


 
You are joking, right?   I like weird combinations of foods, but ketchup and peanut butter? Eep!


----------



## rickell (May 8, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> You are joking, right?  I like weird combinations of foods, but ketchup and peanut butter? Eep!


 
NO I AM NOT JOKING TRY THEM THEY ARE GOOD.    STUFF YOU
PROBABLY HAVE AT HOME RIGHT NOW.    MY FAMILY LOVES THESE
AT PARTIES WE CAN'T STOP MAKING THEM CAUSE THEY GET GOBBLED
UP.


----------



## Mark Webster (May 9, 2006)

*Nothing weird about the love of a good cheese*



			
				grumblebee said:
			
		

> When I have nice cheeses I like to eat them on their own or perhaps with some good wine. I don't like eating the cheese on crackers or with fruits or anything. I just want to taste the different flavours of cheese - nothing else. I'm weird that way.
> 
> As for what I like with crackers, I like olive tepanade, antipasto, spinach dip, hummous, tzaziki, and cream cheese with garlic and chives. Yum.


 
Grumblebee,
I am a cheese purist myself. While I do eat items with my cheeses I enjoy the taste of a good quality cheese. The only cheese I may add items to would be a soft cheese like a cream cheese. I do prepare baked Brie for many of my caterings, but for myself I would rather not.
I also love Tzaziki by itself or with greek food.
Mark


----------



## grumblebee (May 9, 2006)

Mark Webster said:
			
		

> Grumblebee,
> I am a cheese purist myself. While I do eat items with my cheeses I enjoy the taste of a good quality cheese. The only cheese I may add items to would be a soft cheese like a cream cheese. I do prepare baked Brie for many of my caterings, but for myself I would rather not.
> I also love Tzaziki by itself or with greek food.
> Mark


 
Another cheese purist! Yay!

I always am slightly irked when I go to parties and someone has wrecked the brie or camembert by baking it in pastry with onions/mushrooms or whatever. I want brie - straight up. No caramalized onions, no cranberries... just BRIE. 

I will eat it with some nice crusty bread if it is melted and/or very ripe... but that is it!

(and for the record, it makes me sad when I see people nibbling around the edible rinds and then throwing them out. Do NOT throw out the rinds people! It's often the best part of cheese!)


----------



## Banana Brain (May 11, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> How could I forget one of my favorites! *S'mores!!!*
> 
> Here's some Rocky Road S'mores.
> 
> ...


At first I was like, "what the ****? Smores?" But then I realized gramham CRACKERS! The sweet cracker besides animal crackers! LOL, I was just thinking of savory crackers and combos. That smoked salmon thing looks good though. Mmm, I havn't had salmon + cream cheese and dill on a cracker in a while now.


----------



## licia (May 11, 2006)

I don't know if this qualifies as a cracker plate, but is a favorite of mine. I used to get a cheese mixture from Costco that was made up of cream cheese, gorgonzola, macadamia nuts, pears and cranberries.  It was so good! The last two times I've been it wasn't there.  I had kept the top off the container and saw the name of the company who makes it. I can order it for $17.60, but they charge $59.00 to deliver it.  As much as I like it, I think that is too rich for me. It is good with every sort of cracker I've used.


----------

